
Militant Atheism (video, 2002) - espinchi
http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_dawkins_on_militant_atheism
======
espinchi
One of the bits I loved is the discussion on how the word _atheist_ doesn't
make much sense (which I've always argued). Non-theist sounds like a good
alternative.

